# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Can HGH heal broken bones?

## Big Iron Budd

Hi, 

I recently broke my tibia and fibula on a drilling rig, I had surgery where they insert a rod into the tibia (ream it out and run the rod right through the length of the bone), so I have no cast. My question is this: I have used HGH before for traditional uses with excellent results, 2 Kits only. I have done some investigation on the net regarding HGH and bone growth and can't find anything concrete, anyone have any advice? I'm also figuring it will help reduce the atrophy throughout my whole body as I won't be able to lift for some time? Thanks

----------


## lovbyts

It may help with the healing process but only if you get an RX from a longevity clinic so you get real HGH otherwise your wallet will also be broke buying garbage/fake HGH along with the other 99% who are doing it.

The other thing that has been proven to help bone healing is ultrasound therapy and you can buy a portable unit cheap on amazon.

----------


## calstate23

> Hi, 
> 
> I recently broke my tibia and fibula on a drilling rig, I had surgery where they insert a rod into the tibia (ream it out and run the rod right through the length of the bone), so I have no cast. My question is this: I have used HGH before for traditional uses with excellent results, 2 Kits only. I have done some investigation on the net regarding HGH and bone growth and can't find anything concrete, anyone have any advice? I'm also figuring it will help reduce the atrophy throughout my whole body as I won't be able to lift for some time? Thanks


Can hgh heal a broken heart?? I heard it heals organs...Just messin...

The way you put it kind of sounds way over board for what it can do....As if you're bones won't heal without it...

BUT, it will help a little bit...But those things you hear are from abuse...So it will help if you abuse gh but it won't be something OUT OF THIS WORLD...But it will help

----------


## lovbyts

> *Can hgh heal a broken heart??* I heard it heals organs...Just messin...
> 
> The way you put it kind of sounds way over board for what it can do....As if you're bones won't heal without it...
> 
> BUT, it will help a little bit...But those things you hear are from abuse...So it will help if you abuse gh but it won't be something OUT OF THIS WORLD...But it will help


It can cause a broken heart when you realize you spent $$$$ on some unknown peptide that just caused joint pain and discomfort.

----------


## calstate23

> It can cause a broken heart when you realize you spent $$$$ on some unknown peptide that just caused joint pain and discomfort.


Ahahahahaha.....Hey, and the more I think about it, it IS kind of like a woman....You spend all your money on her and then she fuvks you and leaves you nothing but pain and no results....Ha ha ha ha...

----------


## lovbyts

> Ahahahahaha.....Hey, and the more I think about it, it IS kind of like a woman....You spend all your money on her and then she fuvks you and leaves you nothing but pain and no results....Ha ha ha ha...


Hmmm I dont know about that comparison. At least the fake HGH wont take 80% of your retirement and every think you make in the future. lol

----------


## calstate23

> Hmmm I dont know about that comparison. At least the fake HGH wont take 80% of your retirement and every think you make in the future. lol


ha ha ha

----------


## ScotchGuard02

I've been on HGH for a while and have noticed better recovery from injury. It's not magic but I can tell that I heal faster.

----------


## extremophile_me

Hi I am an ortho resident. There is no evidence it heals fractures. Don't waste your money.

----------


## calstate23

> Hi I am an ortho resident. There is no evidence it heals fractures. Don't waste your money.


Well maybe if you did ACTUAL studies on the use of Growth Hormone and it's ability to heal you would see otherwise...Professional athletes have used it for years proving otherwise...Obviously, it is a fact, with or without studies...

Hgh promotes GROWTH. Period. And with growth comes healing...

Thought you said, no evidence it promotes healing...Too lazy to rewrite now

----------


## extremophile_me

> Well maybe if you did ACTUAL studies on the use of Growth Hormone and it's ability to heal you would see otherwise...Professional athletes have used it for years proving otherwise...Obviously, it is a fact, with or without studies...
> 
> Hgh promotes GROWTH. Period. And with growth comes healing...
> 
> Thought you said, no evidence it promotes healing...Too lazy to rewrite now


Huh..good you use your body like a guinea pig..I will study on you. Thanks for enlightening me and making me realise that hours and hours of practice and research papers that we go through instead of playing with my kid is waste. You must be so smart.

----------


## MyteeJ

In my experience I can say with 99.99% certainty GH helped me with injury recovery.

I have a tendency to pull/tear calf muscles. I had a nasty tear in 2011 and went through the healing process without GH.

This year, I had an almost identical injury to the other calf however, I was on GH. My healing time was drastically reduced.

There is a ton of other evidence out there as mentioned by cal via the pro athletes who use it for faster recovery.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Huh..good you use your body like a guinea pig..I will study on you. Thanks for enlightening me and making me realise that hours and hours of practice and research papers that we go through instead of playing with my kid is waste. You must be so smart.


cause as a resident you spent many hours discussing and studing use of GH? oh and especially off label use of gh. 

take your bs someplace else

----------


## MuscleInk

> cause as a resident you spent many hours discussing and studing use of GH? oh and especially off label use of gh.
> 
> take your bs someplace else


I suffered a grade 2 rupture of my gastrocnemius in June 2012 that nearly developed into a compartment syndrome. Ortho told me 3-4 months MINIMUM to heal, possibly 6. Put me in a CAM walker as I was zero weight bearing on the leg.

Injected GH daily. MRI @ 6 1/2 weeks showed complete recovery of injury w/ minimal tissue granulation.

----------


## kmms

> I suffered a grade 2 rupture of my gastrocnemius in June 2012 that nearly developed into a compartment syndrome. Ortho told me 3-4 months MINIMUM to heal, possibly 6. Put me in a CAM walker as I was zero weight bearing on the leg.
> 
> Injected GH daily. MRI @ 6 1/2 weeks showed complete recovery of injury w/ minimal tissue granulation.


fantastic. what was your dosing regimen like?

----------


## MyteeJ

> I suffered a grade 2 rupture of my gastrocnemius in June 2012 that nearly developed into a compartment syndrome. Ortho told me 3-4 months MINIMUM to heal, possibly 6. Put me in a CAM walker as I was zero weight bearing on the leg.
> 
> Injected GH daily. MRI @ 6 1/2 weeks showed complete recovery of injury w/ minimal tissue granulation.



I went through compartment sydrome and had fasciotmoy shortly after with my tear. That's awesome to hear you were able to avoid it.

----------

